
Coronavirus Weakens China’s Powerful Propaganda Machine - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/26/business/china-coronavirus-propaganda.html
======
allovernow
I've been saying it for weeks. Geopolitical event. This virus is going to
change the world. Not just because of its fracturing effect on Chinese
authoritarian rule - we've been overdue for recession for a few years now and
the market just crashed. One of the U.S. other main rivals on the global
stage, Iran, has also already been brought to its knees.

Suddenly it's obvious that offshoring all industrial and medical production to
a single third world country is bad policy. Expect a push for the return of
domestic manufacturing jobs, possibly under subsidy.

Wait until the first (legal or illegal) migrant spreads the virus to a foreign
country, and watch what happens to people's views on unrestricted migration.

Watch confidence in government and institution crumble as they are unable to
effectively contain the spread. Politics the world over are going to, probably
in a more isolationist, protectionist direction.

Pay attention to the times, you'll be telling your grandchildren about the
changes that this virus is forcing upon the world.

